# Progress



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought my wife a road bike for xmas 2010, there were some arguments because she didn't want to ride it. She told me she doesn't like riding, I think she said she hates it.
She didn't have alot of riding experience as a child. I bought her clipless which was a big mistake, she got out of the saddle because she saw me do it and must have lose grip of the handlebar and fell.

Then I installed regular wellgo pedals and she feels alot more confident with regular shoes. She liked spin classes, and I bought a Rock and roll trainer and she practiced out of saddle, initially she didn't get it and was causing all kinds of clunks in the freewheel. She did sufferfest sessions as exercise, although not outside the saddle time in the trainer really helped. Soon we did some rides only on nicest weather, about 14-25 miles.

She is still not able to take 1 hand off the handlebar beside something like wiping the nose, so she couldn't grab her water bottle while riding. Still a little shaky to get out of saddle on the road and put weight over the handlebars. We did a 37 mile loop a couple of times with a coffee stop in the middle, 1000 ft elevation gain and the speed varies from 14-15mph. (used to be 12-13mph) She doesn't like me to come too close or in the back so I am riding about 50 ft ahead most of the time.
Even so I am quite proud of the progress we've made. Right now she is using clipless on one side. She uploaded her bike and run activities to strava now using my old Garmin forerunner. She is starting to see how the 2-3 hour of cycling really burn up the meals before and after and feel it is a great exercise.

She had been asking me to go riding in the last few weeks except the weather doesn't always permit. But I am quite happy with where we are. I am in the middle of finding the right saddle for her.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Sheesh, I have such mixed feelings reading your post. On the one hand, I'm happy for you that your wife now seems to be enjoying riding and that you both can enjoy doing this together. It's great that her confidence is building and that she is seeing the benefits of exercise.

Yet, on the other hand, I'm cringing as it seems from your post that you pretty much bullied her into cycling and that you didn't take into account her fears, nor her ability. Ouch, that fall she had with the clipless pedals must have been awful for her if she was as reluctant about riding as she sounds in your post.

That she's stuck with the riding is a credit to her. And perhaps you are actually more supportive than is coming across in your post. 

Does she not feel comfortable riding on her own? 

Finding the right saddle can prove really tricky… so try and get your wife involved in the decision, her input is important. I'd suggest she have a look at the Terry range of saddles, they have quite a number of different styles that might suit her. 

Specialized also have a few different woman's saddles - the 'recreational' range might be right for her.

Women's and Men's Bike Saddles: Womens and Mens Bicycle Seats - Best, Most Comfortable Cutaway & Gel Bike Seats | Terry

Specialized Bicycle Components : Women's Recreational Saddles

Best of luck to both of you, I hope you and your wife continue to enjoy cycling together.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WOW! I don't know who has more patience, you or her. Either way, you've both come a long way.

Do you ever have her come on here and read the forums and ask questions? Sometimes getting support from others (especially women) can be helpful.

If she's having such a hard time grabbing her water bottle, have you considered a camelbak? Yea yea, they're not road bike fashionable. But who cares? Hydration is more important than fashion.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I figured there was no way to know unless we tried it together. Her recentment came after I got her the bike and the minor accident. Before that, I only knew she knows how to ride a bike but had some fear of steep downhills of mountain biking. Yes the clipless was my fault but I really thought you need it for road biking. But she excelled once she was off the clipless pedals!

Maybe my story telling didn't came came on the right way, we have a good relationship and somehow we are the role model husband and wife among relative and friends... ha, I don't know about that one.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Rather than clipless on just one pedal, have your considered toe clips for your wife's bike? They still offer an increase in pedalling efficiency, without the fear factor of being trapped and falling. You can get ones with straps, or ones without that just cover the toe of a shoe. And you wife can then wear regular shoes for cycling which might encourage her to ride on other occassions, rather than as an 'event', just with you.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

orbit said:


> Rather than clipless on just one pedal, have your considered toe clips for your wife's bike? They still offer an increase in pedalling efficiency, without the fear factor of being trapped and falling. You can get ones with straps, or ones without that just cover the toe of a shoe. And you wife can then wear regular shoes for cycling which might encourage her to ride on other occassions, rather than as an 'event', just with you.


Yes I have thought about toe clips, I had her try 1 leg on clipless because we are doing longer rides and when she ride with running shoes her left knee "bow in" and experienced some knee pain. But with clipless she used in spin class, the effect is minimized and leg is straight and no pain. 

Strange because usually its the other way around. So I have her try with that leg on clipless right now and seems to be doing OK, it is possible toe clips would also done the same thing.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

PoorCyclist said:


> She is still not able to take 1 hand off the handlebar beside something like wiping the nose, so she couldn't grab her water bottle while riding. Still a little shaky to get out of saddle on the road and put weight over the handlebars. We did a 37 mile loop a couple of times with a coffee stop in the middle, 1000 ft elevation gain and the speed varies from 14-15mph. (used to be 12-13mph) She doesn't like me to come too close or in the back so I am riding about 50 ft ahead most of the time.
> Even so I am quite proud of the progress we've made. Right now she is using clipless on one side. She uploaded her bike and run activities to strava now using my old Garmin forerunner. She is starting to see how the 2-3 hour of cycling really burn up the meals before and after and feel it is a great exercise.


Ah, a case of the ole "spin cyclist-itis." She's been spinning and is unaccustomed to actually having to handle a bike. Encourage her to take her hands of the bars every once in a while. Tell her to relax while she rides - especially her hands and shoulder. Talk to her about cornering on the downhills and drafting. She just needs to get used to being on a bike.


----------

